# Öfter mal was Neues! routenplaner 24



## hauseltr (11 August 2014)

* Internetabzocke Falschmeldungen im Internet zu routenplaner-24. net *





*Im Internet kursiert eine Seite der "premiummediaserviceltd" die mit dem Webseitenprogramm "wordpress" erstellt wurde. Dort wird behauptet, dass es zwei Urteile zu Gunsten der abmahnenden Firma Pable Inkasso GmbH für routenplaner-24. net gäbe. Laut dem Landeskriminalamt Niedersachsen ist diese Information falsch! Diese Urteile gibt es so nicht!*


http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1811649A.html


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2014)

Sollte der Anbieter im Klartext nicht unerwähnt bleiben:



> Der Inhaber von routenplaner-24. net betreibt auch rezepte-portal-24. net, über die wir bereits berichteten. Beide Portale gehören zur Premium Media Service Ltd. mit Sitz in Belize, Panama.


Den Namen hatten wir hier schon 2010, mit: *jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Waren das nicht irgendwelche geldgeile und merkbefreite Typen, angeblich in Sachsen Anhalt bzw. Brandenburg? Merke - wer in diesem Biz sein Unternehmen für deutsche Kunden angeblich in Panama stationiert hat, hat wegen dem Verdacht der Verschleierung von Vermögenswerten und Verstößen gegen die Abgabenordnung von Haus aus keinen Anspruch auf eine Anbietervergütung und wer nix bezahlt, darf "immer" sein Geld behalten!


----------



## dvill (12 August 2014)

Namen sind Schall und Rauch.

Man muss der Spur des Geldes folgen:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/hab-...et-jetzt-zahlung-eingetroffen#answer128882693


> Bitte überweisen Sie den offenen Betrag von 249,00 Euro binnen 7 Tagen auf unser Konto:
> 
> Pable Domainverwaltung
> 
> ...


Hier werden die gleichen Textbausteine verarbeitet:

http://forum.digitalfernsehen.de/forum/6107714-post27.html


> Bitte überweisen Sie den offenen Betrag von 189,00 Euro binnen 7 Tagen auf unser Konto:
> B&B Inkasso
> 
> Raiffeisenbank
> ...


----------



## dvill (12 August 2014)

Die Namensähnlichkeit kann schon passen. Jedenfalls passen auch die Textbausteine:

http://www.mobile-freiheit.net/_forum/viewtopic.php?t=15234&p=253200


> Bitte beachten Sie § 312 d Absatz 4 Nummer 7 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches:





> Es handelt sich um einen einmaligen Betrag, der Vertrag endet automatisch nach 12 Monaten.





> Steger Medienverwaltung
> Commerzbank
> IBAN: DE29700400480760402800
> BIC: COBADEFF970


Hier gibt es auch die Wordpress-Blendgranaten:

http://stegermedienverwaltung15.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/steger-medienverwaltung-beantragt-zahlreiche-mahnbescheide-beim-ag/


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> > Pable Domainverwaltung





> _Pable Domainverwaltung_
> Kärntner Ring 5-7
> _A-1010 Wien_


Und was ist dort? Wieder nur ein Postweiterleitungsdienst des Bürodienstleisters Regus: http://www.regus.de/locations/business-centre/vienna-opera-new-business-centre


----------



## dvill (12 August 2014)

Google findet Ähnlichkeiten:

https://www.google.de/search?q="dies+entspricht+der+Quote+der+zurzeit+vorhandenen+Urteile."


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 August 2014)

Ob da der altbekannte Fussibär wieder mal aktiv wurde? Er ist hier ja angemeldet und hatte mal behauptet, mit dem ganzen Dreck nichts mehr zu tun und alles verkauft zu haben.

Bei Google findet man fast nichts Abzockmäßiges mehr über ihn. Offenbar hatten seine Löschungswünsche Erfolg.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 August 2014)

Die plumpe Art und Weise (Fälschen von Urteilen z.B. mit falscher Jahreszahl "15" im Aktenzeichen etc.) würde perfekt zu seiner bekannten Handschrift passen.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2014)

http://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/internet-abzocke-sachsen-anhalt100_zc-e9a9d57e_zs-6c4417e7.html


> "Mit diesem Klick folgte dann kurz danach eine Rechnungsforderung, man sollte dann gleich 249 Euro zahlen." Passiert ist das bei den Seiten rezepte-portal-24.net und routenplaner-24.net. Dahinter steckt die Pable-Domainverwaltung. Die wurde inzwischen abgemahnt, vom Verbraucherzentralen-Bundesverband – weil das Vorgehen gegen das Gesetz verstoßen hat.


Da wird man besser Pudding an eine Wand nageln können ...

Der beste Zugriff geht über den Weg des Geldes. Anonyme Geldweiterleitungsbriefkästen gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## passer (13 August 2014)

Diese falschen Urteile sind schon lustig.
Logisches Denken könnte zur Erkenntnis verhelfen, das die Zustellung 
eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides an eine Email Adresse nicht möglich ist.



Und ja alles schon mal dagewesen; für alle hilft nur ein Spamfilter, damit der Mist
gar nicht erst an kommt.


----------

